# Dogs for shed hunting



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

tried searching to see if this topic has been talked about but couldnt find much. 
Has anybody tried to train a dog for shed hunting? I have done a bit of research and they have products to help like soft antlers and scent. Just wondering if anybody on here has had any success with their dog finding sheds.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

My black lab hunts sheds. He loves them. No need to buy anything, just use shed antlers while training. I started by playing fetch with sheds. Once the dog has that down take the sheds out in the cover and throw them as far as you can. Don't walk them out and place them, your dog will learn to follow your scent to the shed. After scattering sheds take your dog out and let him hunt. It was really easy with my dog. He loves to carry sheds in his mouth. He smells them really well. I stick them in weird places in the house and garage sometimes buried under other stuff to mess with him. He smells them out instantly and won't quit digging for them until he gets them.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

There are quite a few videos on youtube of people showing how they train their dogs to shed hunt.


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

Check out the ohio shed hunting dog association on Facebook and also blue clay kennels


----------

